# Probleme mit Leistung



## Padel (23. September 2015)

Hallo Leute ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar ist die leistung von meinem Pc nicht so toll 
Habe vor ein paar Monaten einen Pc bekommen der angeblich nicht schlecht sein soll aber irgendwie läuft der nicht so gut 
Er hat ein Biostar A960D+ Mainboard  einen AMD FX-6300 Processor eine AMD Radeon R9 200 Grafikkarte und 16 GB RAM 
Ich weis nicht warum aber bei Spielen wie z.B. Wolfenstein New Order oder GTA5  laggen die Spiele sehr und die cpu leistung geht auch sehr hoch 
Ich habe schon vor mir ein wenig neue Hardware zu holen(neuen processor und neues Mainboard)  da mir gesagt wurde das die Hardware die derzeit drinne ist nicht mit einander kompatibel sein könnte

Ich würde gerne wissen ob das wirklich nötig ist neue Hardware zu holen oder ob es einfach nur eine einstellungssache 

Die neue Hardware würde ich mir einen AMD FX-8350 Processor und ein Mainboard von wem weiß ich noch nicht holen weiß aber nicht ob das ein gute wahl ist mir wurde das damals von nem typen gesagt das es gut sei
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
Mfg


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. September 2015)

Naja dein Prozessor ist mittlerweile einfach nur veraltet, wie viel Geld willst du denn für etwas neues ausgeben?


----------



## Padel (23. September 2015)

also nicht mehr als 450 euro  da sich das nicht mehr für diesen pc lohnt der ist nur als übergangs pc gedacht soll aber schon ein bisschen was drauf haben


----------



## Quat (23. September 2015)

170€ für den Wechsel vom FX6300 auf einen etwas schnelleren FX8350? Schau dir dies hier an, und entscheide selbst.
Mir wär´s das Geld nicht wert.
Das deine CPU nicht zu den schnellsten gehört, wissen wir jetzt. Was deine Grafik kann wissen wir nicht. 200 kann so einiges bedeuten.
Schraube deine Einstellungen in den Spielen runter, bis sie vernünftig laufen und spare auf ein neues System. Der FX8350 wär´doch auch nur eine Zwischenlösung.


----------



## RubySoho (23. September 2015)

Liste mal deine ganz Hardware auf.

Gruss Ruby


----------



## bschicht86 (23. September 2015)

Das Mainboard schaut nicht gerade hochwertig aus und es sind ja bereits einige Probleme in Verbindung mit billigen Boards und den FX-Prozessoren bekannt.

Versuch mal während des Spielens herauszufinden, wie sich die Taktrate der CPU verhält. (Afterburner oder CPU-Z auf einem 2.ten Monitor)


----------



## Padel (23. September 2015)

Computer:
      Betriebssystem                                    Windows 7 Professional Media Center Edition

    Motherboard:
      CPU Typ                                                  Unknown, 3500 MHz
      Motherboard Name                                  Unbekannt
      Motherboard Chipsatz                              Unbekannt
      Arbeitsspeicher                                     16368 MB
      BIOS Typ                                                    Unbekannt
      Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)                          Druckeranschluss (LPT1)

    Anzeige:
      Grafikkarte                                       AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
      Grafikkarte                                       AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
      Grafikkarte                                       AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
      Grafikkarte                                       AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
      Grafikkarte                                       AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
      Grafikkarte                                       AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
      Monitor                                              PnP-Monitor (Standard) [NoDB]  (SerialNumber)

    Multimedia:
      Soundkarte                                        1 - 24M45 (3- AMD High Definiti
      Soundkarte                                        Lautsprecher (10- High Definiti

    Datenträger:
      IDE Controller                                    Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
      IDE Controller                                    Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
      SCSI/RAID Controller                 
      Festplatte                                               Multi Flash Reader USB Device
      Festplatte                                               WDC WD10EALS-002BA0 ATA Device
      Optisches Laufwerk                                DiscSoft Virtual SCSI CdRom Device
      Optisches Laufwerk                                TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-224DB ATA Device
      S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status                     Unbekannt


    Eingabegeräte:
      Tastatur                                          HID-Tastatur
      Tastatur                                          HID-Tastatur
      Maus                                              HID-konforme Maus
      Maus                                              Tablet Mouse

    Netzwerk:

      Netzwerkkarte                                     Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
      Netzwerkkarte                                     Sitecom WiFi USB adapter AC1200  (192.168.178.31)

    Peripheriegeräte:
      Drucker                                           Fax
      Drucker                                           HP Deskjet 3050A J611 series (Netzwerk)
      Drucker                                           Microsoft XPS Document Writer
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard PCI-zu-USB erweiterter Hostcontroller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard PCI-zu-USB erweiterter Hostcontroller [NoDB]
      USB-Geräte                                        Generic USB Hub
      USB-Geräte                                        Sitecom WiFi USB adapter AC1200
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-Eingabegerät
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-Eingabegerät
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-Eingabegerät
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-Eingabegerät
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-Eingabegerät
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-Massenspeichergerät
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-Verbundgerät
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-Verbundgerät


--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    CPU-Eigenschaften:
      CPU Typ                                                     Unbekannt
      CPUID CPU Name                                 AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor
      CPUID Revision                                      00600F20h

    CPU Geschwindigkeit:
      CPU Takt                                          3495.68 MHz

    CPU Cache:
      L1 Code Cache                                     64 KB
      L1 Datencache                                     16 KB
      L2 Cache                                                  2 MB  (Asynchronous)

    BIOS Eigenschaften:
      Datum System BIOS                                 Unbekannt
      Datum Video BIOS                                  Unbekannt


--------[ Energieoptionen ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Power Management Eigenschaften:
      Aktuelle Stromquelle                              Netzanschluss
      Akkustatus                                        Kein Akku
      Akkulaufzeit gesamt                               Unbekannt
      Verbleibende Akkulaufzeit                         Unbekannt


--------[ CPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    CPU-Eigenschaften:
      CPU Typ                                           Unknown, 3500 MHz
      Befehlssatz                                       x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
      L1 Code Cache                                     64 KB
      L1 Datencache                                     16 KB
      L2 Cache                                          2 MB  (Asynchronous)

    Multi CPU:
      CPU #0                                            AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor, 3500 MHz
      CPU #1                                            AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor, 3500 MHz
      CPU #2                                            AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor, 3500 MHz
      CPU #3                                            AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor, 3500 MHz
      CPU #4                                            AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor, 3500 MHz
      CPU #5                                            AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor, 3500 MHz

    CPU Auslastung:
      CPU #1 / Core #1                                  0 %
      CPU #1 / Core #2                                  48 %
      CPU #1 / Core #3                                  48 %
      CPU #1 / Core #4                                  100 %
      CPU #1 / Core #5                                  0 %
      CPU #1 / Core #6                                  48 %


----------



## DKK007 (23. September 2015)

Was für eine Grafikkarte ist es genau? R9 kann alles von 270 bis 290X sein.


----------



## Padel (24. September 2015)

Radeon R9 270x 2GB GDDR5


----------



## bschicht86 (25. September 2015)

Hast du mal nachgeschaut, wie sich der Takt der CPU im Game verhält?


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2015)

Die 270X ist aber auch nicht sehr schnell. Stell mal die Grafikeinstellungen oder die Auflösung etwas runter.


----------



## Padel (25. September 2015)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Hast du mal nachgeschaut, wie sich der Takt der CPU im Game verhält?


konnte ich noch nicht durchführen da ich keinen 2ten monitor besitze und auch noch keine zeit dafür hatte 





DKK007 schrieb:


> Die 270X ist aber auch nicht sehr schnell. Stell mal die Grafikeinstellungen oder die Auflösung etwas runter.


die ist bei den meisten spielen auch schon auf mittel nur bei ein oder zwei spielen ist das so das auch mal der sound vom spiel in mitleidenschaft gezogen wird dann hörts sich so an wie ein schlechtes skype gespräch wo man kein internet hat also sehr abgehakt und sehr ruckellig


----------



## aloha84 (25. September 2015)

Wolfenstein und GTA 5 brauchen beide viel VRAM (2GB ist nicht sehr viel) und eine starke CPU (deiner ist so "naja")
Ich würde versuchen ein paar details runter zu schrauben, anderfalls musst du die Plattform wechseln.


----------



## Padel (25. September 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wolfenstein und GTA 5 brauchen beide viel VRAM (2GB ist nicht sehr viel) und eine starke CPU (deiner ist so "naja")
> Ich würde versuchen ein paar details runter zu schrauben, anderfalls musst du die Plattform wechseln.



Alles klar dann macht das ja doch eher mehr sinn dann später ein besseres System zusammen zu basteln werde wohl dann zu Intel Prozessoren und Gefore wechseln

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2015)

Zu Nvidia musst du nicht wechseln. Ne 380X oder 390 wären ja auch schon ein ganzes Stück schneller.


----------



## Padel (25. September 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zu Nvidia musst du nicht wechseln. Ne 380X oder 390 wären ja auch schon ein ganzes Stück schneller.



ok mal sehen wie es dann später aussieht und was mein budget dazu sagt


----------

